# Eddie Bravo discusses rematch with Royler Gracie, Fedor and the rubber guard, and Marcelo



## martialtalkfan (May 19, 2008)

Enjoy!
 Ask the Experts - Eddie Bravo discusses a rematch with Royler Gracie, who is the best grappler on the planet, and how the Rubber Guard would do against Fedor.


----------



## Babook (Aug 6, 2008)

I want to see him do whatever he can do against Fedor. 

About the best grappler. It's a flashy term that rarely stays with one person.


----------

